# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Load excel sheet on already existing table with data on oracle table using TOAD

## indyandumi

Hieyguys i need to load some excel sheet on Oracle Table using TOAD, i know there is a wizard.

If some can give me step by step i will appreciate.

Hints: The table has data, i just want to add some more data

Thanks

----------


## stecal

You can't read the help in TOAD? Tells you step by step what to do.

----------


## indyandumi

I got it , i just try with a dummy excel file and check out all the process after i figured out i didi with the actual file and drop the dummy table i created for testing.

we do not have test enviroment.

----------


## Sreevani

HI ,
Could you just tell me how you had imported data from excel sheet to a database already containing data ,using Toad 

Please help

----------


## kelbel

You just right click on the table and click on the 'Import From ....". If you click on the 'Show Data' button it shows data already loaded then you can run the wizard to import more.

----------

